# Mesh Grill - Love it or hate it? Opinions anyone?



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

It's an A4 grill but was thinking about going with the same grill in flat black with a brushed surround for my Lava Gray.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

I think the mesh is too dense

A looser mesh like the ones on the RS grilles look really nice

I say nay to the one you posted


----------



## smartdude24 (Dec 6, 2007)

I'd have to see it on the car, but it would probably look good... the only negative I have with it is that style of grill has been so overdone this past decade.


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

that's beautiful. How are you getting the mesh in an a3 grille like that? I've only seen the large plastic mesh, like the s3 grille and other aftermarket ones.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm going to hack a stock grill. The only problem I'm having is finding a piece of quality mesh both tall and wide enough. The plan is to keep it plain with no rings and then paint the rings on the hood with aluminum paint.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

home depot?


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

Personally I'd keep the rings on the grille, but if you are going to put them on the hood they should be bigger than those mockups imo.

I really like these aftermarket mesh grilles, but I wish it didnt have the plate filler in it. If your custom one goes well you just might inspire me to do one. :thumbup:

http://www.ecstuning.com/ES250865/


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Its one of those things. I think its either going to look awesome when I'm done or riced.

Getting rid of the plate filler is what inspired me. Only problem is that front plates are mandatory in WA. I'm thinking a Euro Washington plate might save me from a ticket but doubt it.


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

Definitely feeling like it'll be awesome, you might consider making a vinyl sticker for your rings instead of paint, that way you can at least peel it off easy and throw the stock rings on your mesh grille if you need to.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Good suggestion


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

wow..definitely different!!


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

Where is the image in the OP from? I'm not finding it anywhere. I want to see this grille installed in ANY audi.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

find mesh like this!


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> find mesh like this!


:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> find mesh like this!


I've been looking for one of theese for a long time now, but couldn't find any for A3 facelift. The only one I found was in dealer in Germany. Big bucks :banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

here's some for DIY?!?!

http://www.customcargrills.com/products.asp?id=1

more can be found. just google 'grill wire mesh'


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> here's some for DIY?!?!
> 
> http://www.customcargrills.com/products.asp?id=1
> 
> more can be found. just google 'grill wire mesh'


Thanks man. I think I will jump on that.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

bulk supplier, will cut to size:

http://www.mcnichols.com/products/expanded-metal/standard


----------



## cubantexan (Jun 8, 2010)

ceese said:


> I'm going to hack a stock grill. The only problem I'm having is finding a piece of quality mesh both tall and wide enough. The plan is to keep it plain with no rings and then paint the rings on the hood with aluminum paint.


Pretty ghetto IMO


----------



## djomlas (Nov 19, 2008)

why not buy this?
its only 88 bux, its silver surround with black mesh....and probably fits better than home dpot chicken wire.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/06-0...i|Model:A3&hash=item43a9ab6979#ht_3986wt_1167


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

djomlas said:


> why not buy this?
> its only 88 bux, its silver surround with black mesh....and probably fits better than home dpot chicken wire.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/06-0...i|Model:A3&hash=item43a9ab6979#ht_3986wt_1167


It is for pre-facelift models. I need one for 09-11


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

djomlas said:


> why not buy this?
> its only 88 bux, its silver surround with black mesh....and probably fits better than home dpot chicken wire.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Now I just need to sand it and paint it


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

Evo V said:


> Now I just need to sand it and paint it


:thumbup: After looking at this, do you think it would be possible to cut the plate filler out and still clip the surround back on or would it just make the grille all floppy?

edit: to make the whole grille mesh (not sure that was clear initially)


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

jakjak9210 said:


> :thumbup: After looking at this, do you think it would be possible to cut the plate filler out and still clip the surround back on or would it just make the grille all floppy?
> 
> edit: to make the whole grille mesh (not sure that was clear initially)


I know what you mean. I ordered 2 pieces of mesh so I couldn't do it. It is possible but the grille will not be strong enough. The middle hold the pieces together better. I wanted to make it one piece as well. At the end I am happy the way it came out.


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

jakjak9210 said:


> :thumbup: After looking at this, do you think it would be possible to cut the plate filler out and still clip the surround back on or would it just make the grille all floppy?
> 
> edit: to make the whole grille mesh (not sure that was clear initially)


If it turns out you can't remove the plate filler, another option would be to lay some mesh over the top of the plate filler. Hmmm, but now that i look closer, it wouldn't be flush with the rest of the mesh. Still, might work.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

mesh grill : hate

honeycomb grill : like


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Here is installed on the car.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

not bad at all

much better than the first post :thumbup:


----------



## dlester1 (Nov 25, 2011)

*German Grille Dealer*

I have a 2012 Audi A4 and I am looking for a grille like the one you posted in the "Mesh grill - Love it or hate it? Opinions anyone?" thread and you sid you could only find them in a german dealer. Do you happen to remember the dealer name? I don't mind to pay a little more than normal to get it shipped. Thanks, please reply to [email protected]


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm itching to try DWhites honeycomb grill. http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?3185845-The-Official-Pic-Whoring-Thread/page89

Just need to see more pics of it before I make the decision.... anyone else do something similar?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I snagged that picture from racemesh.com. It's actually an A4 grill. They'll make it to order but it will cost you as much as an RS4 grill.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

ceese said:


> I'm going to hack a stock grill. The only problem I'm having is finding a piece of quality mesh both tall and wide enough. The plan is to keep it plain with no rings and then paint the rings on the hood with aluminum paint.


----------

